# مشروع التخرج



## أسيد حمد الله (9 مايو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321-2.html​سلام الله عليكم ...أرفع إليكم ملفا وهو عبارة عن مشروع التخرج لي ولزميل آخر(حمادة نصار) معي في قسم الهندسة المدنية .
وكان المشروع هوبعنوان construction project management
وكانت الدراسة لمبنى محكمة جنين الشرعية
وكان هذا البحث مقسما لقسمين
الأول : الجزء النظري وكان مقسما لعدة فصول
الثاني : التطبيق العملي وخطواته ملخصة 
وقد استخدمنا برنامج البريمافيرا في هذا المشروع
وسأقوم برفع ملفات ...ألا وهي 
1 المشروع النهائي
2 مخططات المحكمة
3 WBS
4 cost analysis sheet
5 ملف البريمافيرا
والآن كما وعدتكم سأرفع لكم بداية المشروع النهائي محتويا على تقارير البريمافيرا
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/47020214/7725c057/Graduation_Full.html

ملاحظة :
مناقشة المشروع ستكون بإذن الله يوم 18/5 وأحتاج دعواتكم
وستكون لجنة المناقشة مكونة من 
1- الدكتور سمير أبو عيشة ..وزير التخطيط السابق والقائم بأعمال وزير المالية في حكومة السيد إسماعيل هنية
2- الدكتور نبيل الضميدي عميد كلية الهندسة في جامعة النجاح
3- الأستاذ لؤي دويكات ...المشرف على المشروع
4- هناك مندوبون عن شركات مدعوون ومن بين هذه الشركات CHF و هناك إحتمال شركة CCC

دعواتكم لي وللزميل حمادة نصار بالتوفيق 
ملاحظة :حساب كميات الكهرباء والميكانيك ساعدنا بها أحد الزملاء


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (10 مايو 2008)

إنشاء الله امتياز،ووفقك الله وخلي ثقتك بنفسك عالية،ويوم المناقشة خلي شخصيتك قوية وإشرح أفكارك بهدوء وروية وبدون خوف،فأنت ستصبح مهندس مدنيييييييييييي


----------



## صابر دياب (11 مايو 2008)

بالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## Jamal (12 مايو 2008)

عمل رائع وبالنجاح والتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## هاجر محمد (12 مايو 2008)

وفقكم الله


----------



## حسن مدنى (13 مايو 2008)

بالتوفيق بإذن الله


----------



## حمزة تلامزة (14 مايو 2008)

بالتوفيق بإذن الله وتجيب امتياز


----------



## ناجي جميل (14 مايو 2008)

Good luck for you & your friend


----------



## النجدي (14 مايو 2008)

اتمنى لكما التوفيق والنجاح باذن الله عزوجل


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 مايو 2008)

وينك يا اسيد،قلبي معاك،طمنا عن المناقشة،أنا بتخيل نفسي عندما كنت على وشك مناقشة مشروعي،مرتبك وبحسب وبفكر،الله يوفقك


----------



## mh702 (25 مايو 2008)

اتمنى لكما التوفيق والنجاح باذن الله


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (25 مايو 2008)

الحمد لله رب العالمين ...كانت المناقشة جميلة ...لكنها لا تخلو من الأسئلة الصعبة والإرتباك ...على العموم إنتهت المناقشة عللى خير ..والحمد لله كانت النتيجة رائعة وكانت 93/100


----------



## عبد النور السابع (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## Ayman (27 مايو 2008)

ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
وين الحلوى ؟


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (28 مايو 2008)

لامتياااز Good luck


----------



## اتاكي (29 مايو 2008)

مبروك وانشاء الله التهنئة مااجت متأخرة


----------



## madjabr (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## حاتم مطر (13 يونيو 2008)

موفق دوم دوم دو م


----------



## جمال السيد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## فادي فدفد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مبروك النجاح الكبير
أرجو إعادة رفع الملفات المذكورة في المشاركة الاولى


----------



## الهروجي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يوفقكم وينصر اهلنا في غزة 

الرابط عندي مافتح ياريت ترسلي المشروع ضرووووووووووووووووووري


----------



## toda (4 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يوفقك ويوفق جميع الامة الاسلامية جميعا(انا مش عارفة انزل المشروع علشان اشوفة)


----------



## هديل كريم (5 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع غير موجود يا ريت لو يتم رفع الملف مره اخرى للفائده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رولا ماهر (21 يوليو 2009)

انا بحاجة الى هذا المشروع ان كان من الممكن ان تقوم بتحميله مرة اخرى وشكراً


----------



## elwahsh (30 مارس 2010)

انا بحاجة الى هذا المشروع ان كان من الممكن ان تقوم بتحميله مرة اخرى وشكراً


----------



## elwahsh (20 أبريل 2010)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.


----------



## aknicet (20 أبريل 2010)

SOS , the link is broken, Would you please re-post a "downlandable" Link!
Your Help is highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## احمد_سلوم (21 أبريل 2010)

*بالتوفيق إنشاء الله*​


----------



## mohamedhasoun (11 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 أكتوبر 2011)

نرجو اعادة الرفع للضرورة


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## eng.essamfekry (19 ديسمبر 2011)

good


----------



## احمد البحيصي (22 ديسمبر 2011)

انشاء الله التوفيق وادعولي انا كمان لاني سنة اولى هندسة في جامعة فلسطين في غزة وراح اتخصص مدني و احتاج الى نصايح الاخوة المهندسين​


----------



## عاشق السهر (26 فبراير 2013)

بش مهندس ياريت ترفع الملف مره اخرى


----------



## Alaa Araibi (3 مايو 2014)

ارجو المعذره لكن الرابط لآيعمل


----------



## odwan (15 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً ... والحمد لله على تفوقكم بجدارة تستحقونها 
ارجوا منكم اعادة رفع الملف ليستفيد الجميع
ولكم كل تقدير واحترام كبيرين


----------

